# -diğince



## cyaxares_died

Bu sonek ne demek? Ben onu bu cümle'de gördüm: 

Bitkisel ilaçları tercih ederim, elimden geldiğince.

-dik artı -ince -o belli. Ama tam ne demek? Sadece "-ince" ile fark nedir?


----------



## aslan

"Bitkisel ilaçları tercih ederim, elimden geldiğince"
"Bitkisel ilaçları tercih ederim elimden geldikçe"

İkisi arasında hiç bir fark yok, Gramerim çok iyi değil bu yüzden kafanı karıştırmak istemem. Ama bu linkte Türkçe eklerle ilgili bazı açıklamalar var umarım işine yarar.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Hi,
correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't this be just -ince, as in elimden gelince?


----------



## AlpArslan

There is a slight difference between "geldiğince" and "geldikçe".

-dikçe generally informs a repetative action. For example; "Çalış*tıkça* daha iyi anlıyorum." "Koş*tukça* yoruluyorum." "Uyu*dukça* dinleniyorum." In these sentences, you cant replace -dikçe with -ince. They would be "Çalıştığımca" "Koştuğumca" and "Uyuduğumca" which are non existing words.

-ince grants "as much as" meaning. "yapabildiğimce" means "as much as i can do". just like "elimden geldiğince". Note that you can also say "elimden geldiği kadar" and "yapabildiğim kadar" which are more common, as with "kadar" (much) you can form more meaningful sentences.


----------



## AlpArslan

ateaofimdomar said:


> Hi,
> correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't this be just -ince, as in elimden gelince?



"elimden gelince" means "when i can"
"elimden geldiğince" means "as much as i can"


----------



## cyaxares_died

Thanks a lot.

Shouldn't it be "yapabildiğim*i* kadar"?


----------



## Volcano

cyaxares_died said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Shouldn't it be "yapabildiğim*i* kadar"?



*Yapabildiğim kadar *


----------

